#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [動物] 蛞蝓也想打電腦(?)

## 野

阿........!!!!!!
我再聊MSN時
看到鍵盤旁邊有一隻......




好啦
一開始眼殘
想說
為什麼房間會有落葉............= =





結果↓↓↓

















我真的嚇到啦Q口Q!!!!!!!!!!!!!



落葉會爬!!!!!!(不對吧?!



叫父親趕快進來救我
我不敢抓QQ


以上

鍵盤驚魂記(?

----------


## 寒霜

哇噢ˇ這隻蛞蝓真是的,人家在聊MSN他也來參一腳XD
噢噢ˇˇ這真的很驚魂呢XD (我這個不怕蛞蝓的看了可能也會驚一下XD)

對了,是說您家鍵盤跟我家的是同一款耶,長的一模一樣的說XDD((力指

----------


## 環伐貳閃

為什麼家裡會出現這東西...(汗)

----------


## 雷恩

下次遇到這種事記得冷靜地(or興奮的^^)走到廚房～
找鹽巴 XD

沒錯！將鹽巴灑向蛞蝓吧  :onion_61:  

我好想知道對蛞蝓灑鹽巴會發生什麼事耶～

----------


## 幻

蛞蝓是很可愛的生物吶！O口Q

灑鹽是沒試過，
只把牠塞成乾……(何?)


↓推廣蛞蝓很可愛=3=y~
可以往下兩頁看。(?)

曬成乾之後就被螞蟻侵略了，
默哀2秒。(咦?)

----------


## 野

> 哇噢ˇ這隻蛞蝓真是的,人家在聊MSN他也來參一腳XD
> 噢噢ˇˇ這真的很驚魂呢XD (我這個不怕蛞蝓的看了可能也會驚一下XD)
> 
> 對了,是說您家鍵盤跟我家的是同一款耶,長的一模一樣的說XDD((力指


我是看到落葉在動嚇到.....= =
噢噢這個鍵盤是比較新的
原本插在我妹的電腦上
因為比較漂亮所以我就換來自己用(喂喂









> 為什麼家裡會出現這東西...(汗)


說真的....我也很想知道= =
之前下雨才會出現這種東西阿ˊ3ˊ
不會是附著在我書包跟我回家的吧.......(汗







> 下次遇到這種事記得冷靜地(or興奮的^^)走到廚房～ 
> 找鹽巴 XD 
> 
> 沒錯！將鹽巴灑向蛞蝓吧  
> 
> 我好想知道對蛞蝓灑鹽巴會發生什麼事耶～



噢噢噢噢噢噢噢!!!!!因為我怕貼上來會被說虐待動物(?)
所以只貼在我的BLOG@@

有興趣點去看看吧(廣告?





> 蛞蝓是很可愛的生物吶！O口Q 
> 
> 灑鹽是沒試過， 
> 只把牠塞成乾……(何?) 
> 
> 
> ↓推廣蛞蝓很可愛=3=y~ 
> 可以往下兩頁看。(?) 
> 
> ...





哈XD"
看完啦夠好笑的!哈
我都沒看過蛞蝓跟螞蟻玩耶好想看(?)
我想起第一次看見蛞蝓
直接把他踢進水溝的情景......(汗

我不要蛞蝓啦!!(抱頭

----------


## uoiea

可是我總覺得往蛞蝓身上灑鹽好像有點殘忍耶,就我所知他碰到鹽以後體內的水分會不斷地跑出來,最後就會變成一層皮和一堆水了(這樣應該就死翹翹了),以前看十萬個為什麼是這麼說的

----------


## 極地尋找

嘩嘩嘩~

短短小小綿綿的東西~ (?)

最好玩的啦~

看上去還很乾淨呢~

小時間我是很喜歡用"立"玩的說~

----------


## 冽羽泫白

我最近要養蛞蝓耶!!(超開心的!!

蛞蝓~超級可愛的!!白色的耶~~

可惜，我們家都只有黑色的!!

我家的蛞蝓，他只會偷看我洗澡!!=  ="

可是，我還是絕德蛞蝓很可愛!!

(雖然我家有ㄧ隻色蛞蝓....

----------


## 野

> 可是我總覺得往蛞蝓身上灑鹽好像有點殘忍耶,就我所知他碰到鹽以後體內的水分會不斷地跑出來,最後就會變成一層皮和一堆水了(這樣應該就死翹翹了),以前看十萬個為什麼是這麼說的


嘿嘿@@"那個就.....

節哀順變吧(?
犬娘說什麼它有98%都是水的什麼碗糕的





> 嘩嘩嘩~
> 
> 短短小小綿綿的東西~ (?)
> 
> 最好玩的啦~
> 
> 看上去還很乾淨呢~
> 
> 小時間我是很喜歡用"立"玩的說~


用"立"玩???
新玩法嗎?教一下(喂





> 我最近要養蛞蝓耶!!(超開心的!!
> 
> 蛞蝓~超級可愛的!!白色的耶~~
> 
> 可惜，我們家都只有黑色的!!
> 
> 我家的蛞蝓，他只會偷看我洗澡!!=  ="
> 
> 可是，我還是絕德蛞蝓很可愛!!
> ...


蛞蝓有白的喔??好酷喔!!
軟的白巧克力耶!(?

為什麼我會一直想到
把蛞蝓放在臉上讓他爬
會有膠原蛋白可以敷臉...= =

----------


## 狼嚎

蛞蝓比蟑螂好多了=ˇ=(被打)

(小強退散!!!)

神秘的蛞蝓其實是神祕外星人(耶?)

----------


## tsume

不...不要對蛞蝓灑鹽巴啦=口="!!(炸
明明就是這麼可愛的動物...(哀

小蛞蛞來~
到爪爪哥哥這裡~~(誤

蛞蝓以前也養過呢~~(心
但後來從寵物箱的縫裡逃走了orz......囧"

----------


## 極地尋找

to: 野




> 用"立"玩??? 
> 新玩法嗎?教一下(喂


不是新玩法啦,只是......(話說在我少時候就會這樣玩一些綿綿的東西...汗")

學習期~(新手技能:紫外線破錶!!)

(如下圖)

----------


## 野

TO狼嚎

噢噢噢，所以他是乘著蛞蝓形狀的飛碟從蛞蝓星球來的外星蛞蝓嘛?XD"(被打

我至始至終覺得

能徒手打小強的厲害呀!!!!(bbb


TO:tsume

我沒灑過就灑灑看了...(噴

我看到蛞蝓只會叫人來幫我抓..Q_Q


TO:極地尋找


痾...

那是塞魚飼料給他的意思嘛?@@""

還是在太陽底下拿放大鏡照??(??

----------


## 狼嚎

> TO:極地尋找
> 
> 
> 痾...
> 
> 那是塞魚飼料給他的意思嘛?@@""
> 
> 還是在太陽底下拿放大鏡照??(??


我想那張圖的意思應該是滴蠟油=ˇ=...

請不要對待無辜的生物啊=ˇ=@m(被打)

(小強除外XDD)(這叫偏心)

----------


## 極地尋找

to: 狼嚎

沒錯這是滴蠟油~

看蠟油慢慢滴下去 

被滴的

又被乾掉的蠟油凝固,定住走不掉

再慢慢把整個都滴完,蠟乾

確實是有種說不出口的快感阿~ (嘻)

(迷:心理變態!!)
---------------------------------------------------

我連"蠟"這個字都忘記了怎麼寫呢...(死)

(迷:失敗!)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

你絕得可怕的畫 害怕的畫 進廚房拿調味用的鹽 或是驅邪專用的
直接 對他灑過去 保證害怕不再XD

----------


## 蒼心

話說蛞蝓灑鹽巴後感覺好噁...(抖抖)

話說小野佳真的事無奇不有(?)

難道都是因為弱智的關西??!!

堤外話~話說現在只要有人提到你,我就會想到你跟我說的那一句話....

真的是超級傷獸得...OTZ

----------


## GOOSE

之前養的蛞蝓......

只會跑來和我一起睡覺....

而且我明明已經把他關起來了（囧
而且離床還有幾公尺

奇怪了
他為啥會跑來我床上

早上起床！！！！！
轉頭！！！！

赫
他和我一塊睡在枕頭上..........
恩
床和他家間還有他長長的爬行黏液

一看！！！真的大驚
他是一路，直直，爬向我這兒的～

嗨嗨
他有那麼愛我嗎（愛心飛飛）

蛞蝓好可愛（又見愛心）
請不要傷害他

----------


## 野

> 話說蛞蝓灑鹽巴後感覺好噁...(抖抖)
> 
> 話說小野佳真的事無奇不有(?)
> 
> 難道都是因為弱智的關西??!!
> 
> 堤外話~話說現在只要有人提到你,我就會想到你跟我說的那一句話....
> 
> 真的是超級傷獸得...OTZ


我下次灑妳(燦

好嘛~~~我真的是腦包腦包的
原諒我@@"
哇哈哈






> 蛞蝓好可愛（又見愛心） 
> 請不要傷害他


她已經投胎了(噴
安心吧(?)

----------


## 上官犬良

蛞蝓力量真大連那麼久的文都能翻上來
啊野現在被馬陸纏上啦~(咦

----------


## 野

大艮妳是要我貼上
節肢動物(?)軟骨動物(是嘛?
全集妳才高興是吧=A=!!!?

----------


## 劍痞

「其實這樣也不錯啊，
「『小野野與軟體動物的邂逅』這樣的標題會讓劍很不由自主的想要點開來看……」（被拖）

----------


## 野

> 「其實這樣也不錯啊，
> 「『小野野與軟體動物的邂逅』這樣的標題會讓劍很不由自主的想要點開來看……」（被拖）


*=A="!!*

妳不錯(噴

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    我這邊可是有妳的睡相玉照的照片    
    


大家有沒有興趣阿~~~~???

----------


## 上官犬良

劍的玉照真的很不錯
不錯到我在他前面擺姿勢入境都沒醒來(沒有誤

好了正題
馬陸是節肢動物
還有,糖醋醬上的蒼蠅也是(噴

----------


## 闇影龍

呵呵!!!!

其實擴於是很可愛的說!!!

怎麼可以這樣對他勒!!!

----------


## Net.狼

> 我這邊可是有妳的睡相玉照的照片


聽說那次好像是小生帶頭做壞事的(喂)

怎麼可以欺負蛞蛞
妹子你這笨蛋!!(咦)


其實蛞蝓出現不稀奇啊(?)
尤其在潮濕的地方常看到
所以說親愛的妹子你房間濕氣太重囉(結論錯誤)

----------


## 野

> 聽說那次好像是小生帶頭做壞事的(喂)


這是好事  (認真)




> 怎麼可以欺負蛞蛞
> 妹子你這笨蛋!!(咦)


=A=
她先嚇我的!!!!




> 其實蛞蝓出現不稀奇啊(?)
> 尤其在潮濕的地方常看到
> 所以說親愛的妹子你房間濕氣太重囉(結論錯誤)


= =
我又不是keroro(汗
結論是
潮溼的地方都該擺鹽巴(?

----------


## 劍痞

「原來有被回覆，既然如此那劍來……」（翻舊文？）




> 妳不錯(噴
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
>     我這邊可是有妳的睡相玉照的照片    
>     
> 
> 
> 大家有沒有興趣阿~~~~???


「當然，有──」（舉手）（被揍）




> 劍的玉照真的很不錯
> 不錯到我在他前面擺姿勢入境都沒醒來(沒有誤


「其實劍是真的蠻好奇到底照得如何……」
　「根本計謀。」（誰?!）




> 聽說那次好像是小生帶頭做壞事的(喂)


「一開始也是聽到妳的聲音啊耐姊……」（？）

----------


## 野

> 「當然，有──」（舉手）（被揍）


我是問大家不是問你!=皿=(踹踹

這麼說你是答應分享妳的裸照玉照摟?wwww

----------


## 上官犬良

我比較希望你分享客滿黏蠅紙的玉照(咦

----------


## 劍痞

（打背）

「不過就是閉目養神的照片而已嗎有什麼值得分享的部份，
「沒在怕啦──」（？）

「但不太想在網路上公布照片就是……現實就算了網路上是比較希望有點隱私。」



> 我比較希望你分享客滿黏蠅紙的玉照(咦


「什麼啊到底這句話是什麼意思啊這是！」（！）

----------


## 沃飛爾

嗯～用小狼的雜七雜八生物知識來解答好了




> 犬娘說什麼它有98%都是水的什麼碗糕的


那東西叫做"水母"啦....身體有98％都是水

蛞蝓有很多水，但沒多到這麼誇張啦

倒是大蛞蝓掉到水裡後，會因為滲透壓低的關係而大量吸水變得腫大

（我家室外魚缸曾經有蛞蝓溺斃在理面，結果撈出來時，已經肥到像香蕉一樣了XD噁到極點）

......................................




> 對蛞蝓灑鹽巴


無效，我試過了，蛞蝓剛碰到鹽時，會收縮，然後刺激他大量分泌黏液

除非大量的鹽，且所在地乾燥，否則他會大量脫水，直到製造出一層黏液膜然後鑽出來逃脫
（曾經用鹽巴小山把一隻大蛞蝓埋起來，但他最後留下一個黏液空殼子跑掉了）
....................
灑鹽巴防止也一樣
他的黏液會大量製造到足以越過這鹽巴圍籬（只對超小隻有用，再脫逃之前，黏液用光，乾死）

而且鹽巴用太多，土地會因為太鹹而死掉（種不出東西，且連蟲蟲蚯蚓都會死掉）
............................................
小狼我超討厭蛞蝓的，因為會把我種的蘭花吃光（蛞蝓超愛吃蘭花的嫩芽和花苞，且吃到一點也不剩，也超愛吃菜芽的）




> 抓去曬太陽


用晒也沒辦法，除非地點真的非常空曠乾燥，否則還是會製造大量黏液，在體液耗光之前跑到陰涼潮溼處

殺掉蛞蝓的方法
背脊穿刺，直接刺破頭部背後的體液處藏庫（有噴汁才算成功），切下去時會噴汁XD，體液流光時就會死

攔腰切斷（切靠近頭部的位置，切尾巴會長回去），抓去餵雞

誘殺法
把水份多的水果切一切堆在潮溼的地方，到了晚上或第二天時，就有蛞蝓住在下面爬來爬去....到時就一隻隻"處理"
.........................
因為小狼小時候曾經被抓去菜園除蛞蝓  所以有這樣的經驗  TwT

----------

